# Change of address while on ILR spouse visa



## piamore (Apr 4, 2011)

Im considering to change my address to be closer to my work but still keep our first address ( which is a flat that belongs to my husbands mum).

Can I rent a room and live between the city and my husbands property? or that would look bad in order to obtain permanent visa next year? he wont move as he has his workshop there as well.

I think one of the reasons I got a visa in the first place is that we are lucky enough to have my mother in law's flat for free ( we pay council tax) but the petrol for work is getting ridiculous but is the job of my dreams.

thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

piamore said:


> Im considering to change my address to be closer to my work but still keep our first address ( which is a flat that belongs to my husbands mum).
> 
> Can I rent a room and live between the city and my husbands property? or that would look bad in order to obtain permanent visa next year? he wont move as he has his workshop there as well.
> 
> ...


The whole point of getting married and getting a spouse visa (ILR and a spouse visa are 2 different things, which do you have?) is that you wanted to come to the UK to live with your husband. If you aren't going to live together, that's going to pose big problems for you when it comes to apply for any future visas or citizenship. So, yes it would look bad.


----------



## piamore (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Nyclon. We will live together for the most part, tenant agreement on both our names, only thing we were not considering was parking permits for our vehicles. But if it comes down to not looking good then I guess my only option is to look for a job closer or commit to the distance which everything it involves, petrol and time.
thanks for the answer!!!


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

I am of a different opinion from Nyclon. Life circumstances are difficult and sometimes you have to be separated in order to help with the family expenses (it is not like if jobs are necessarily around the corner).

In our case we have two properties because I was fed up with the long commute, so I stayed close to my work on weekdays and would be back home for weekends.

The important thing is if you are doing a live together, and some times that means working away from home. I can't possibly imagine why that would look bad in any application you would make, some jobs even require that you are in the move all the time!

Having said the above government guidelines are an strange beast, I would just call the Home Office and ask them which is their view regarding this, I personally never worried about it since I considered that as long as I was acting honestly and in good faith I had nothing to fear, have been in this country for almost 15 years without any issues.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

jlms said:


> I am of a different opinion from Nyclon. Life circumstances are difficult and sometimes you have to be separated in order to help with the family expenses (it is not like if jobs are necessarily around the corner).
> 
> In our case we have two properties because I was fed up with the long commute, so I stayed close to my work on weekdays and would be back home for weekends.
> 
> ...


jlms, perhaps the rules were different 15 years ago or perhaps you got lucky, but the UKBA doesn't care about your "life circumstances" while you are in the UK on a spouse visa. 

The UKBA care that you entered the UK on a spouse visa with the intention of living with your spouse who had to prove he or she was able to support you in order for you to get the spouse visa in the 1st place. As far as working, taking the occasional business trip or having an occasional out of town work commitment are entirely different from maintaining a residence separate from your spouse in order to to take a job and avoid a long commute. Until you have ILR, you are on probation and one of the terms of your probation it that you need to prove that you are living together as man and wife. Either you suffer the inconvenience of a long commute to the job of your dreams or you don't take the job if your husband isn't willing to move with you. Otherwise, you absolutely are are in jeopardy of being refused ILR.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jlms said:


> I am of a different opinion from Nyclon. Life circumstances are difficult and sometimes you have to be separated in order to help with the family expenses (it is not like if jobs are necessarily around the corner).
> 
> In our case we have two properties because I was fed up with the long commute, so I stayed close to my work on weekdays and would be back home for weekends.
> 
> ...


UKBA won't proffer their views on phone or by letter. All they would say is if you apply, they will consider it, together with all other relevant circumstances.

I think what boils down to is balance of probabilities. If they see living apart as an unfortunate circumstances of work situation and there is plenty of evidence of genuine, durable relationship, then it's less likely to be an issue. But if they are less convinced about the quality of relationship, they may take the view that, on balance of probabilities, they are not meeting the conditions of their visa.


----------



## piamore (Apr 4, 2011)

It was a hard long process collecting all documentation for spouse visa, I lived in a rural town in my home country and had to travel to the city weekly 6 hours away to get visa paperwork done for 6 months. I cannot imagine making the next step more difficult, although I hope its easier because now we live together, do everything together and have joint banking, utilities etc but thank you very much for the comments


----------

